
Why Internal Technical Documentation Is Hard - JPTeasdale
https://medium.com/@JohnTeasdale/why-internal-technical-documentation-is-hard-8dbd3c8179c0
======
tmm84
I have created technical documentation several times in my career because
things were so complex in the software and I needed something to contain
answers to how the software works and why.

However, almost every time I move on to the next project that documentation is
either forgotten (ex-manager didn't care to remember we had documentation) or
deleted (this isn't code).

------
rossbenja
The lessons in this piece could be applied as an approach to project
communications in general.

